
Facebook survives Q4 with slowing 1.4B daily users but record $12.97B revenue - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/31/facebook-q4-2017-earnings/
======
lev99
Interesting numbers:

Facebook spends more then 1/3 of it's money on R&D. YoY increase of Daily
users by 14%. Facebook paid an effective tax rate of 23% in 2017.

Most important quote: "2017 was a strong year for Facebook, but it was also a
hard one," said Mark Zuckerberg, Facebook founder and CEO. "In 2018, we're
focused on making sure Facebook isn't just fun to use, but also good for
people's well-being and for society. We're doing this by encouraging
meaningful connections between people rather than passive consumption of
content. Already last quarter, we made changes to show fewer viral videos to
make sure people's time is well spent. In total, we made changes that reduced
time spent on Facebook by roughly 50 million hours every day. By focusing on
meaningful connections, our community and business will be stronger over the
long term."

Direct link to the earnings report, instead of the tech crunch article.

[https://investor.fb.com/investor-news/press-release-
details/...](https://investor.fb.com/investor-news/press-release-
details/2018/Facebook-Reports-Fourth-Quarter-and-Full-
Year-2017-Results/default.aspx)

